
Making Software with Casual Intelligence – why is software still so dumb? - mattfogel
https://medium.com/@evanpro/making-software-with-casual-intelligence-867fd842134#.o4yvjqpt9
======
PaulHoule
see
[http://ontology2.com/book/chapter1/part1/not_stupid.html](http://ontology2.com/book/chapter1/part1/not_stupid.html)

